# Brutus Buckeye, bit a child...



## Chevalrouge (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi. I just joined yesterday. Unfortunately we have a problem with our beloved Brutus Buckeye. He badly bit a child who was playing with our two granddaughters in our house. Everything worked out fine with the child, her mom and her grandparents. One attitude is that he needs to be put down. Another (mine) is that surely there is a place for him with someone else in the right environment. Help.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

It will be helpful, for you and members who respond, to give some background.

Kind of bite and amount of damage done, age, extent of training and type, past behaviors and probably more I can't think of


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Sad way to start an intro. 

This probably should be in the aggression sub forum.

In the meantime I'll warn you, you're going to get many wide varying and passionate opinions, these dog bit kid threads always do.

I will say what I always say when it comes to dogs that bite, before you make a decision get a professional trainer involved who can evaluate the dog in person. It is highly advised to find a trainer with experience in German Shepherds, better yet one that trains in bite sports if possible because they tend to be better at reading and understanding what is driving the dogs behavior.

That will help you determine if he can be rehomed safely or possibly stay with you...or not.

Best wishes....hope it works out for you and your dog.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I think you will get a wide variety of views here as well. Depends largely on how serious the damage was and how much the child was tormenting the dog before it got bit. Many rescues will not take a dog with a history of biting a child. Too much liability involved and there are just not that many homes with experienced German Shepherd owners willing to take on all the problem dogs.


----------



## Chevalrouge (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. Here is more background. Brutus had been a problem at his prior residence as he had nipped at a couple of kids (always around the granddaughters) so I guess he was showing his protectiveness. We now have him at our house 95 percent of the time and we just moved to be close to the grandkids. The child he bit a few days ago was new to him. There was a puncture of the forearm, a gash in the calf and a bite in the back that showed all four canine teeth in action. Fortunately he released, probably when I intervened. He is now four and we got him when he was two. He had training at about one year old but I don't know what kind.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

A history and then Multiple bites in one incident. Not good. Sounds like a very serious problem.


Btw- before this gets too long suggest you start a thread in the aggression sub forum. I'll. link to help you find it....


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is the link: Aggression (the good, the bad & the ugly) - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## Chevalrouge (Mar 13, 2014)

Okay and thanks. I have now subscribed to the aggression forum. At first I had no idea how to do this so I ended up in the welcome forum.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

No worries. It'll be more helpful for you there, more people will see it and respond according to your needs.

Wish we were welcoming you under happier circumstances.




Chevalrouge said:


> Okay and thanks. I have now subscribed to the aggression forum. At first I had no idea how to do this so I ended up in the welcome forum.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh and to clarify and help, you can start a thread in that subforum just like you did here, copy and paste your posts into that thread also if you want.

This is all the same site, it's divided into sections by topic.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

This is a very sad and serious topic. First let me say I am so sorry! It is never easy to deal with aggression. I myself have been there. I had a beautiful mastiff/boxer cross I rescued whom had been abused. I did everything I could to rehabilitate her. Obedience, socialization, LAT, everything. She had nipped at a child and pinned another. I sought help from a trainer whom specializes in rehabilitation and behavior modification. She deemed it unsafe for my dog to stay in my home with young kids. With the council of my trainer I surrendered her to the humane society where my trainer volunteered. She worked with my girl on rehabing her to trust. My girl is now in an ADULT only home with two other doggie siblings and is thriving! Euthanasia is not your only option seek out professionals advise. But the dog must be removed from a situation where it is around children!!! A child's safety is #1!


----------

